
Facebook founder called trusting users dumb fucks  - elleferrer
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/05/14/facebook_trust_dumb/
======
macemoneta
Mark Zuckerberg thought the IMs were private, but the terms changed.

~~~
njharman
If true, he was a dumb fuck.

------
pg
Jokingly, at 19, when referring to a project so much smaller than Facebook
that it was really a different thing.

Whatever you think about Facebook's privacy policies, this particular quote
doesn't prove much.

This post is an instance of linkbait meets lynchmob. I think we'll let that
predictable conversation happen elsewhere.

~~~
TomOfTTB
I agree on it not meaning much but let's not kid ourselves either. If you even
joke about people being stupid for putting their trust in you than you
probably aren't trustworthy. I had access to a pretty significant amount of
user data when I was 19 too and I would have never joked about revealing it.

~~~
thunk
Really? I can excuse just about anything if it's really a joke. I would _so_
not want to be held accountable for the literal meaning of my friends' and my
typical banter.

------
zaidf
Cut Zuck a break. We are humans. We say stuff we don't necessarily mean. I am
sure you can find equivalent off the record conversations from Gates, Ellison
or anyone big name poking fun at how much power they have and how they could
abuse it if they chose. To go back to when he was _19_ and pull this out makes
it even more ridiculous.

------
maqr
He's still saying the same thing, just more eloquently now.

------
TomOfTTB
I see two basic truths here that make this comment seem irrelevant to me...

1\. Users shouldn't put anything into Facebook that they wouldn't be willing
to make public. Because even if Facebook never betrays your trust someone in
your circle of friends surely could (Ever have a former lover turn into an
enemy after a breakup?)

2\. I don't doubt Zuckerberg still feels this way but it doesn't really
matter. Because regardless of how he feels the economic future of his company
is tied to being trusted by the consumer. So I think he'd share your secrets
in a second if it was just about personal integrity but I don't think he'll
risk billions of dollars to do so.

------
helwr
well, aren't they?

